# Driving underwear



## Dan2miletripguy (Nov 3, 2018)

Wow.... the boys really get itchy after several hours on the road don't they?? lol I have been looking all over the interwebz for affordable, quality underwear for drivers. The moisture down there is a real issue for me and I kinda am dealing with some itchy problems. Do you guys have a great brand and style of underwear you recommend for long hours on the road to stay dry? I have ordered a 2-pack of these Adidas underwear and I hope they solve my problem. If anyone has a great underwear that you know works really well for all day driving then I would love to hear about them.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MY0RU83/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Ziplock (Sep 20, 2017)

Try A Premium Powder for chafing and eliminating odor irritation along with itchiness and excessive stickiness


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Commando is cheaper and allows for greater freedom.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> Wow.... the boys really get itchy after several hours on the road don't they?? The moisture down there is a real issue for me and I kinda am dealing with some itchy problems.


Too many Uber drivers take hygiene for granted. Bathing only once a week should never be an option. Take a shower daily before hitting the road, and use a quality deodorant soap like Safeguard or Dial.


----------



## Driver Larry (Nov 5, 2018)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> moisture down there is a real issue


Maybe turning up the A/C would help. My *feet *get hot and sweaty, so I keep the A/C turned up.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Shave them. But gently. 

Then apply large amounts of aftershave. 

The burning will knock out that itching.

Do you have scabies perhaps?


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

https://tommyjohn.com/collections/mens-underwear

They guarantee these to be the best pair you'll ever wear. I got a few pair, they work well. But if you dont like them they will refund your money.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Commando is cheaper and allows for greater freedom.


I'm freeeeeeeeeeee!

Freee ballin'


----------



## EmOinDallas (Oct 14, 2018)

Not sure how the heck I ended up on this thread, but in any event...I used to do a lot of motorcycle touring and this stuff was sold in all the bike shops for the very reason you speak of. They sell if for ladies too (no talc). Everyone who has used it swears by it...including myself. Give it a whirl. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BLYMWEQ/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

EmOinDallas said:


> Not sure how the heck I ended up on this thread, but in any event...I used to do a lot of motorcycle touring and this stuff was sold in all the bike shops for the very reason you speak of. They sell if for ladies too (no talc). Everyone who has used it swears by it...including myself. Give it a whirl. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BLYMWEQ/?tag=ubne0c-20


Uh oh! I'm pretty sure that Rakos won't like that product.


----------



## Dan2miletripguy (Nov 3, 2018)

Lolzz. I will look into each of those recommendations. As for personal hygiene..... everyone knows all Uber drivers live out of their car and have to hope for fresh rainwater to bathe. Only UberBlack peeps can afford actual soap.


----------



## LaughingMan (Mar 20, 2018)

I took a shower last night, although that rain water was really cold.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Uh oh! I'm pretty sure that Rakos won't like that product.


Actually I like it...8>)

Nobody even a simian...

likes a bad case of monkey butt...8>O

Don't leave home without it...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Bbonez said:


> But if you dont like them they will refund your money.


Or sell them used on Ebay; the fetish buyers are bidding fast & furious!


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Or sell them used on Ebay; the fetish buyers are bidding fast & furious!


Doesn't need to be "Or" it could be "And" when they refund your money they let you keep the dirty choners.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

This is what I wear and they are worth every penny.
The reviews are awesome.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/62088a11-c30a-4138-b3a9-fe7f2f08c25c


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> Wow.... the boys really get itchy after several hours on the road don't they?? lol I have been looking all over the interwebz for affordable, quality underwear for drivers. The moisture down there is a real issue for me and I kinda am dealing with some itchy problems. Do you guys have a great brand and style of underwear you recommend for long hours on the road to stay dry? I have ordered a 2-pack of these Adidas underwear and I hope they solve my problem. If anyone has a great underwear that you know works really well for all day driving then I would love to hear about them.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MY0RU83/?tag=ubne0c-20


Wear kilt in regulation style.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> the boys really get itchy after several hours on the road don't they?


I'm told that there is a way for guys to cure that. Back taking matters into their own hands. Just sayin'.

Christine


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

Use Lotrimin for your problem.


----------



## Listen41 (May 6, 2018)

Dry the area with the paper towel after every Urination

Use vaseline or Lotion. 

Use adult diaper lol. 

Use Armor all power.

Use only Cotton Underwear. 

Keep a small wash rag and wipe down the area when using the rest room.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Listen41 said:


> Dry the area with the paper towel after every Urination
> 
> Use vaseline or Lotion.
> 
> ...


And don't forget to wash your hands!

C


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> Wow.... the boys really get itchy after several hours on the road don't they?? lol I have been looking all over the interwebz for affordable, quality underwear for drivers. The moisture down there is a real issue for me and I kinda am dealing with some itchy problems. Do you guys have a great brand and style of underwear you recommend for long hours on the road to stay dry? I have ordered a 2-pack of these Adidas underwear and I hope they solve my problem. If anyone has a great underwear that you know works really well for all day driving then I would love to hear about them.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MY0RU83/?tag=ubne0c-20


If you driving late nights, do you even need pants???


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Boxers. Say no to fancy tighty-whities.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I'm told that there is a way for guys to cure that. Back taking matters into their own hands. Just sayin'. Christine


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Itchiness "down there" is generally caused by a fungus. The heat and moisture allows the fungus to thrive. The fungus makes you itch. Use an anti-fungal spray.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Iann said:


> This is what I wear and they are worth every penny.
> The reviews are awesome.
> 
> View attachment 272928


I swear by these guys, any of their boxer briefs. Absolutely love them. Order a few pairs and you'll feel the difference and buy more.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Z129 said:


> Use an anti-fungal spray.


Not to be confused with:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bbonez said:


> https://tommyjohn.com/collections/mens-underwear
> 
> They guarantee these to be the best pair you'll ever wear. I got a few pair, they work well. But if you dont like them they will refund your money.


Best pair of WHAT !


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Too many Uber drivers take hygiene for granted. Bathing only once a week should never be an option. Take a shower daily before hitting the road, and use a quality deodorant soap like Safeguard or Dial.


Gym membership will help with a daily shower if the driver lives in his car.



Dan2miletripguy said:


> Wow.... the boys really get itchy after several hours on the road don't they?? lol I have been looking all over the interwebz for affordable, quality underwear for drivers. The moisture down there is a real issue for me and I kinda am dealing with some itchy problems. Do you guys have a great brand and style of underwear you recommend for long hours on the road to stay dry? I have ordered a 2-pack of these Adidas underwear and I hope they solve my problem. If anyone has a great underwear that you know works really well for all day driving then I would love to hear about them.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MY0RU83/?tag=ubne0c-20


My sister's ex used to sell dirty underwear on eBay.

You wouldn't be buying used underwear would you, and have you checked for crabs?


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

I use spray-on Tinactin powder. Highly recommended.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Use a Lota, the original portable bidet, every time and made sure you dry off with a small bit of paper towel.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

All cotton and you might want to try a different laundry soap or dryer sheets or something. Some laundry soaps make me itch something fierce if I start to sweat.


----------



## Dan2miletripguy (Nov 3, 2018)

Nah....it didn't get to the actual jock itch point thankfully....just a discomfort.

Today I tried the underwear I mentioned above during a 9 hour shift and I believe the problem is solved

LOL I'm sure this is all TMI but we're family here right?


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

How da hell dit dis make featured thread? 

Next up......how to tie shoe.


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

Give your skin a chance. Jockey cotton boxers (Macy's when on sale). Persil ProClean Sensitive Skin Detergent (WalMart), Hypoallergenic shampoo like Vanicream Free & Clear (TGT), unscented soap like Jergens (Dollar Tree). If you're getting chafing then the surfer 'lube' BodyGlide (REI). Also a good 'sort out' now and again comes well recommended.



Dan2miletripguy said:


> Nah....it didn't get to the actual jock itch point thankfully....just a discomfort.
> 
> Today I tried the underwear I mentioned above during a 9 hour shift and I believe the problem is solved
> 
> LOL I'm sure this is all TMI but we're family here right?


Have to wonder though, who's got the sweatiest boys here.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

freddieman said:


> How da hell dit dis make featured thread?
> 
> Next up......how to tie shoe.


New member, incentive.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

Wear gym shorts with no underwear. Easy to air out that area and even easier to whip it out and pee into a bottle during times of need.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

I put a cloth with real lavender around my sack and snack. has a calming effect when dealing with Aux Cord girl 

Take a cheese cloth and rub freash lavender, or keep the cloth in a freezer bag with the lavender. 

I grow lavender in my garden so I have a endless supply in my freezer

also it should not be taboo to talk about men’s testicular and prostate health 

2018 so far, 8,100 case of testicular cancer with 400 deaths

Prostate cancer will kill 1 of 41 men


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I wear boxers when I drive and am usually in the car about 7-9 hours straight.

I used Dove soap on the old bean bag because it has moisturizers built into the soap, helps with the sweating and other man issues.

How is this not a featured thread???


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Danny3xd said:


>


Very B52s-ish.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I had a thread on this topic a couple summers back. Too bad folks chose to get silly.

The solution is: Sit on a small towel. You're itchy because that nice waterproof seat cover keep your bum from breathing. A small towel absorbs sweat and lets some sir circulate.

It also helps to get out of the car every so often. This lets trapped sweat evaporate.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Best typo ever! (In fun, Karen!)



Karen Stein said:


> and lets some sir circulate.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Bbonez said:


> https://tommyjohn.com/collections/mens-underwear
> 
> They guarantee these to be the best pair you'll ever wear. I got a few pair, they work well. But if you dont like them they will refund your money.


+1

I dont wear undershirts but heard they are great too and dont shrink and become useless after 2 washes.

Also I believe since they are uber aggressive in market penetration, they often give out free samples


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> I had a thread on this topic a couple summers back. Too bad folks chose to get silly.
> 
> The solution is: Sit on a small towel. You're itchy because that nice waterproof seat cover keep your bum from breathing. A small towel absorbs sweat and lets some sir circulate.
> 
> It also helps to get out of the car every so often. This lets trapped sweat evaporate.


No offense, but it's hard to understand the issue of sweating sore testicular issues without having one yourself. A sweat towel is silly. We are talking about 3 very fragil human organs hanging from our bodies

Mens Health is important too! silly towel NO

Medical check up yes!


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> The moisture down there is a real issue for me and I kinda am dealing with some itchy problems.


First impression reading your post... one word - incredible.

I think this is more relevant to girls than boys. My opinion is the issue of "ventilation".

Every time knowing to be on the road >1hr , here is my to-do-list.
1. No stylish / fancy underwear (they are often tight, not sure in the case for boys)
2. Apply baby powder to the susceptible regions (you need to find your own )
3. Dress, no jeans (a pair of shorts for guys may be?)
4. Alcohol pads (clean regularly to cease bacterial growth)
5. A pack of pads in the glovebox during periods of expected flow (I am sure you don't need that)


----------



## DevilShoez (May 5, 2018)

Oh so you got those schweddy balls, huh?


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

Over 40? Time for a check up


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Z129 said:


> Itchiness "down there" is generally caused by a fungus. The heat and moisture allows the fungus to thrive. The fungus makes you itch. Use an anti-fungal spray.
> 
> View attachment 273046


Some Ting Wong


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Some Ting Wong


had the crabs once! it sucked

Week in Mexico in the late 90's, beer was $.25, tacos, $.50! oooh yeah


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Typos, typos. In the interest of humor I'll leave it be 

Sum Ting Wong was the pilot of the Asean Air flight that landed short in San Francisco maybe ten years ago. YouTube has the video.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> Typos, typos. In the interest of humor I'll leave it be
> 
> Sum Ting Wong was the pilot of the Asean Air flight that landed short in San Francisco maybe ten years ago. YouTube has the video.


Typos Tacos.
CoPilot BANG DING OW
Crew members wi Tu Lo
Ho Lee ***



mark_mark said:


> had the crabs once! it sucked
> 
> Week in Mexico in the late 90's, beer was $.25, tacos, $.50! oooh yeah


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

mark_mark said:


> had the crabs once! it sucked
> 
> Week in Mexico in the late 90's, beer was $.25, tacos, $.50! oooh yeah


Once she says "turn out the lights"...

Run...as fast as you can....8>O

Crabs can't run that fast...8>)

Rakos
















PS. Mmmmmmmmm...good!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Once she says "turn out the lights"...
> 
> Run...as fast as you can....8>O
> 
> ...


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

mark_mark said:


> No offense, but it's hard to understand the issue of sweating sore testicular issues without having one yourself. A sweat towel is silly. We are talking about 3 very fragil human organs hanging from our bodies
> 
> Mens Health is important too! silly towel NO
> 
> Medical check up yes!


I guess Uber Karen might be female. The Uber Boy's Club chased most of them away back in Travis' day, a couple of summers ago. Always possible K works Social Media from home though.



MyJessicaLS430 said:


> First impression reading your post... one word - incredible.
> 
> I think this is more relevant to girls than boys. My opinion is the issue of "ventilation".
> 
> ...


It's Granny panties & Cranberry Juice for the girls then.



mark_mark said:


> also it should not be taboo to talk about men's testicular and prostate health
> 
> 2018 so far, 8,100 case of testicular cancer with 400 deaths
> 
> Prostate cancer will kill 1 of 41 men


And the rest will die with it, if something else doesn't get them first.


----------



## Dan2miletripguy (Nov 3, 2018)

nj2bos said:


> Wear gym shorts with no underwear. Easy to air out that area and even easier to whip it out and pee into a bottle during times of need.


Speaking of.... that is no joke about having a bottle around to pee into.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Once she says "turn out the lights"...
> 
> Run...as fast as you can....8>O
> 
> ...


that crab on the bottom bits!



Dan2miletripguy said:


> Speaking of.... that is no joke about having a bottle around to pee into.


Agree! extra large Gatorade bottle are great! especially for guys with larger girth


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

mark_mark said:


> We are talking about 3 very fragil human organs hanging from our bodies


You know what? You raise a very good point!
How did the phrase, "_grow_ _a_ _pair_," ever become famous for telling someone to act tough or to man-up? It's like you mentioned, that really is a fragile part of a man's body. 
If a man needs to toughen up, it would make more sense to tell him to grow a vagina.... them things can take a pounding!!


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> You know what? You raise a very good point!
> How did the phrase, "_grow_ _a_ _pair_," ever become famous for telling someone to act tough or to man-up? It's like you mentioned, that really is a fragile part of a man's body.
> If a man needs to toughen up, it would make more sense to tell him to grow a vagina.... them things can take a pounding!!


oooh dam! you might have taken that a bit too far... ooooh dam


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Bbonez said:


> https://tommyjohn.com/collections/mens-underwear
> 
> They guarantee these to be the *best pair you'll ever wear*.


They better be. If I'm paying $50 and it involves my bat and balls and it doesn't result in a happy ending, I'd want my money back too!



Dan2miletripguy said:


> Speaking of.... that is no joke about having a bottle around to pee into.


 Bai bottles are good. As wide a mouth as a Gatorade bottle but much easier to keep around (until you fill it, of course).


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Shave them. But gently.
> 
> Then apply large amounts of aftershave.
> 
> ...


LMAO over here!


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

KenLV said:


> They better be. If I'm paying $50 and it involves my bat and balls and it doesn't result in a happy ending, I'd want my money back too!


I said the same thing. I used a promo code for like 25% off then I emailed them and let them know I like my old brand better. They offered me a refund or replacement, they said based off my normal brand I would like a different style better. So I went with their recommendation and got the cool cotton relaxed fit. I like them and ended up with 2 pair for about $25. Still pricey but I do like them a lot when I am doing manual labor.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Some men are born to silly. Others have silly thrust upon them...


IR12 said:


> LMAO over here!


Me three!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> First impression reading your post... one word - incredible.
> 
> I think this is more relevant to girls than boys. My opinion is the issue of "ventilation".
> 
> ...


Baby powder Causes Ovarian Cancer& Ovarian Cysts !.
Talc is ground from rock. ( mineral) just like Asbestos .

Reference $4.7 Billion Lawsuit against Johnson & Johnson.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Well, this thread is certainly taking off.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Baby powder Causes Ovarian Cancer& Ovarian Cysts !.
> Talc is ground from rock. ( mineral) just like Asbestos .
> 
> Reference $4.7 Billion Lawsuit against Johnson & Johnson.


Yep! a great natural oil fir shaffing and itchness is Olive Oil! the Mediterranean had been doing it before time...

I'm going to create a man cream! Lavender and olive oil cream!


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

None! Free Ball! Easier to pee in a cup!


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

THE MAN! said:


> None! Free Ball! Easier to pee in a cup!


Mcdeees large plastic cups are great!


----------



## Workforfood (May 12, 2018)

Iann said:


> This is what I wear and they are worth every penny.
> The reviews are awesome.
> 
> View attachment 272928


Kinda hard to pee in cup with these on.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

From how far away?


----------



## LGBNEWBIEDRIVER (Jun 9, 2016)

wow... its come to this. I would have to say where boxers or loose fitting underwear , turn up the AC , drink alot of water , try and get out of your car between rides to allow for a little air down there and use a good anti-bacteria body wash and ensure all is high dry and loose. 
Good Luck with the boys.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

"Boxers or briefs?"


























































"Depends"


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Just keepem well aired out broa!


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> You know what? You raise a very good point!
> How did the phrase, "_grow_ _a_ _pair_," ever become famous for telling someone to act tough or to man-up? It's like you mentioned, that really is a fragile part of a man's body.
> If a man needs to toughen up, it would make more sense to tell him to grow a vagina.... them things can take a pounding!!


"Grow a pair" could be creatively misinterpreted as suggesting someone grow a huge pair of breasts.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

Fargle said:


> "Grow a pair" could be creatively misinterpreted as suggesting someone grow a huge pair of breasts.


or a pair of Watermelon


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

RoWode12 said:


> I'm freeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> Freee ballin'


I already knew that, from your avatar's scrotish chin.



EmOinDallas said:


> Not sure how the heck I ended up on this thread, but in any event... Everyone who has used it swears by it...including myself. Give it a whirl.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BLYMWEQ/?tag=ubne0c-20


Are you kidding? a URL with a built in BooBLY ? (Actually I clicked on it it faster than you could say Gold Bond Powder but, it doesn't work)



mbd said:


> If you driving late nights, do you even need pants???


Alas, every night there's always some little old lady from Wal-Mart or family headed to the airport who can't get the trunk open on their own....



Iann said:


> This is what I wear and they are worth every penny.
> The reviews are awesome.
> 
> View attachment 272928


Subliminal message is, if you wear these, your cash & prizes are magically transformed to the size of a State Fair blue ribbon muskmelon.


----------



## EmOinDallas (Oct 14, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B016ZYIC8Q/?tag=ubne0c-20

Halfmybrain...see if this works.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

It works! Hahaha Rakos used that pic (closeup) very early in this thread!


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

EmOinDallas said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B016ZYIC8Q/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> Halfmybrain...see if this works.


"Flavor"? Who eats monkey-butt powder?


----------



## TimmysBlackCarService (Aug 12, 2018)

Dust 'em with actual cornstarch. Itch'll be gone.... rash will be gone.


----------



## Dan2miletripguy (Nov 3, 2018)

Wow.... this thread. lolz I was serious about this and I am glad to say that those specialized Adidas underwear along with the occasional use of Gold Bond powder have cured the issue with me 100%. As for peeing in a bottle....that does come up more often than I would like to admit for a number of reasons some of which I could do something about but some that I cannot.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> Wow.... this thread. lolz I was serious about this and I am glad to say that those specialized Adidas underwear along with the occasional use of Gold Bond powder have cured the issue with me 100%. As for peeing in a bottle....that does come up more often than I would like to admit for a number of reasons some of which I could do something about but some that I cannot.


Which underwear did you go with?

Pics?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Which underwear did you go with?
> 
> Pics?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> View attachment 274637


Ay mami!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

The career-oriented rideshare drivers working 90 hours a week are wearing these:


----------

